# 5 weeks 3 days and NO SYMPTOMS!!!! WORRIED



## aferrell7185

OK I am early in my pregnancy and I know people say that it usually starts around 6-7 weeks but I am starting to get worried... I have 5 postive pregnancy test and that is it.. off and on days of sore bb's... no sickness... Does anyone else have this going on.. I do not have my first doctor apt until January 6th... I wish I could just know that my lil bean is doin ok...


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Im earlier than you and I dnt have many symptoms either. I wish I could make sure beanie is okay too so right now I guess I can only go based off my hcg. Have you got your levels checked?


----------



## aferrell7185

no not yet.. The doctor's office does not want me to come in until the 6th... I wish I could just get some blood work done.. it would make me feel sooo much better.. I keep taking more pregnancy test just to make sure it stays postive.. the good thing is it is getting darker and darker every time.. so I hope that means my levels are up...


----------



## Alyna

I didn't really have any symptoms at 5 weeks besides the occasional sore boobs and the desire to eat everything in sight.

I had some queasiness in the afternoons by Week 6, but the symptoms really hit at Week 7. I know it's hard to relax, but try and enjoy the lack of nausea while it lasts!!


----------



## mixedbeautyx

Yup thats also a good way! Im doing that aswell lol..


----------



## kitcat

I have had my dating scan today and am 13w1d. I have had no symptoms, no sickness, just ginormous boobs! Dont panic they can creep up on you any time! x


----------



## polaris

My last pregnancy I didn't have symptoms really at all until six weeks, maybe seven weeks. This time round I don't have any symptoms yet either. I am just praying that the symptoms stay away until after Christmas. I do understand that it is reassuring to experience symptoms but honestly I would try to enjoy it while it lasts. You may well have plenty of symptoms soon enough. Honestly I felt so rotten last time from week 7-14 that I wouldn't mind being one of the lucky women who escape from symptoms altogether this time round!


----------



## Missmarie87

I dont think you have to worry if you have no symptoms, not everyone has them, i know a friend whos about to give birth never had anything all the way thru her pregnancy.x


----------



## ellinme1

I have no symptoms either... I had about 2 days of nausea in week 4 but nothing since. My boobs dont hurt, I am not really tired, and food I can take or leave. I expressed my concerns about not having symptoms to my doc and he told me to not worry.... He said "Megan, as long as you are not cramping and bleeding red blood, you are just fine :), no symptoms means that you are one of the lucky ones". If you want some reassurance however just go to your local clinic and tell them that you think you are pregnant and that you need a blood test... I did that when I was 4w3d and it made me feel better to see the positive result in my blood! I get to go and have my first scan on the 30th (I should be around 7w3d), and get some blood work done by my OBGYN! I am soo excited. You are fine, just try to enjoy it :)


----------



## Monkey monkey

80% of people have ms which means 20% don't so I wouldn't worry.

I'm just over 6 wks and just have sore boobs and the odd twinges but no sickness yet


----------



## mixedbeautyx

I just have a slight backache and Im more hungry than usual. I get tired off and on and rarely have sore bbs.


----------



## mommyhav

with my daughter, I didnt have any symptoms at all at first except for being extremely tired. I had two false negative pregnancy tests which made it even more difficult! One was administered by a dr at 7 weeks! This time, I had sore breasts right after conception, and still do, plus sooo tired, nauseous, super hungry, a tiny bump already and two friends already asked if I am pregnant lol....... With my daughter, I didnt have any morning sickness and aside from being tired all the time in the first trimester, I had such a great time being pregnant. I think that it is quite natural to be worried all the time especially with your first baby. I feel a lot more at ease this time so far because I know that with my daughter there was nothing I could do, it has to just take care of itself in a way :) Jut live your life normallly and stay active and eat well and you will be fine :) COngratulations!


----------



## xxbeckyxx

Hi I'm 6 weeks and have only had the symptom of being tired in the afternoons, I had sore boobs on week 5 but they've now gone. Just try to embrace the fact you haven't got your head stuck down a toilet all day lol. Goodluck hun x


----------



## Ber

I'm nearly 7 weeks and haven't had any MS yet - just have the sore boobs, mega-hunger, feeling really tired and heaviness and twinging in my abdomen. The girl I work with had her MS kick in after week 7 so it would be typical if mine came just in time for Chrimbo!


----------



## Ber

Oh, and I've just been reminded of another one.. Major windypops :blush:


----------



## lildebs

how lucky not to have any ms or extreme back and bb aches...although reassuring i know, still consider the luck....this gives me hope as im not experiencing any symp...maybe hope for me and others awaiting a bfp with no premenstrual or preg symptoms!!...congrats girls!!


----------



## ferens06

I'm the same, except for really sore boobs. Been told by a lot of ladies that it's normal :shrug: every pregnancy is different!xx


----------



## LilDreamy

aferrell7185 said:


> no not yet.. The doctor's office does not want me to come in until the 6th... I wish I could just get some blood work done.. it would make me feel sooo much better.. I keep taking more pregnancy test just to make sure it stays postive.. the good thing is it is getting darker and darker every time.. so I hope that means my levels are up...

We're due the same day. I don't have many Symptoms eather except horrible sense of smell and exhaustion.

My first appt is the 4th of Janusry so we are almost exactly the same. EXCEPT my doctors told me to go get my blood drawn before my appointment. Because at that appointment they would then Discuss my HCG levels and stuff. So I think it's odd they didn't want you to get blood work done yet. :shrug:

Don't let it worry you. My first pregnancy with Alexa, I never had any Symptoms except emotional and sense of smell. All pregnancies are different.


----------



## Green373

i was totally scared when i didnt have any symptoms. people still always ask me have you been sick? and i havent. 10 weeks in and im still not sick, breasts have slightly swollen up, headaches every now and again, and a little bump is appereaing but thats it for syptoms! went to the doctor yesterday and baby is doingg perfect:) we are just the luicky ones! :)


----------



## Monkey monkey

:baby:


----------



## lusterleaf

I am 5 weeks 3 days today and all I have been having are what feels like period cramps and constipation ugh.. also one night i had heartburn but it didn't re-occur thank goodness!


----------



## Baby Price

Hi, I to am 5 weeks and 3 days and only have sore BB's, I've take 2 HPT one of which was a digital conception indicator... both of which show positive. I've made my GP appointment for 28th so by then i should be 8 weeks... I'm wishing i made it sooner as I'm so desperate to officially have the news but my friends have said 8 weeks is the norm for your first appointment.. 
I'm checking every time i use the loo that there is no bleeding or AF doesn't show herself this late on... it's a stressful time but i'm trying to keep my mind busy and not worry to much.. 

I'm so glad I'm not the only one having very little / no symptoms.:flower:


----------



## ferens06

Baby Price said:


> Hi, I to am 5 weeks and 3 days and only have sore BB's, I've take 2 HPT one of which was a digital conception indicator... both of which show positive. I've made my GP appointment for 28th so by then i should be 8 weeks... I'm wishing i made it sooner as I'm so desperate to officially have the news but my friends have said 8 weeks is the norm for your first appointment..
> I'm checking every time i use the loo that there is no bleeding or AF doesn't show herself this late on... it's a stressful time but i'm trying to keep my mind busy and not worry to much..
> 
> I'm so glad I'm not the only one having very little / no symptoms.:flower:

That was my only sign until 8 weeks, don't worry. I was the same with the checking. I paid for a private scan at 7 weeks to put my mind at ease :thumbup:

It's a worrying time but I'm sure you'll both be ok :hugs:


----------



## baileybubs

With my last pregnancy I hardly had any symptoms early on, and even towards the latter end of the first tri it was mainly just small things like the odd day with tender bbs, strong smells and mood swings. I didn't get MS at all, no headaches, nothing really obvious at all. 
Don't worry Hun I'm sure all is fine xxx


----------

